# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Rasgulla!! :D

## Miss_Sweet

Ingredients :

½ liter Milk 
Rose Water 
2 tsp Maida 
1 cup Sugar 
Lemon juice 
1 cup Water


Method:



1-Heat milk in a pan and bring it to boil. Remove from heat. 
2-Add lemon juice. 
3-Stir slowly and gently until white curd forms on the surface and separates from whey. 
4-Strain this milk and you will get chenna (curd like). 
5-Wash chenna well under cold running water and twist the cloth that was used for straining to extract water. 
6-Knead chenna to make a smooth dough. Add flour and knead again. 
7-Make small balls of equal size (6-7) of the dough and keep aside. 
8-Mix sugar and water in a saucepan and bring it to boil till it becomes a syrup of one thread consistency. 
9-Add chenna balls to the syrup and cook for 15 minutes with lid partially covered. Chenna dumplings will puff up. 
10-On cooling, add rose water. Refrigerate and serve chilled.

----------


## pinkyraja

yummy 
ill try this

----------


## Endurer

i'd prefer nirala sweets  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

:P y dont u like Fresco or Pak Sweets Adeel :whistle;

----------


## Endurer

geez .. they got heaps of junk sugah in dat.. nirala is one way cool.. :wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

hmmmmmmmmm.......  :Frown:  me ke fav :s.. yahan miltay hi nahi :@

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:duno;

----------


## Ash

ab tum ko kia howa :s

----------


## Fairy

Yummy!!! Moon mein paanii aaying!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

:Frown: 

abi me ka bhai jaye ga pak tu woh inshallah le kar aye ga pak se :cooldance;

----------


## Zaheer

Yash Chopra halwaaaai ki mithaai laaiy ga tumhara bhai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:lol:

----------


## Ash

:frown;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

not ghussa karning  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

ok  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ji  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

will try - gulab jamun to try kia hoa hai- thora bahut kaam us se similar hai.


thanks 4 sharing  :Smile:

----------

